# It's been a long time



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to see ya! Marvelous pics of Racer jumping!!!!! And of course Congratulations on your hard work bringing you your just rewards!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was thinking about you recently! It is so nice to hear from you and Racer. His groom is fabulous. He has gotten to be a beautiful blue and looks really good wearing his blue rosette. I love pictures of poodles flying. thanks for sharing and I hope you won't be such a stranger.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been super busy. I'm still teaching obedience, barn hunt & rally but in addition to that I opened my own grooming salon in October. Most days I'm not sure if I'm coming or going


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I did have a feeling you were up to good things. Congrats on the shop.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations on all the good things. Racer looks great. I'm glad Lily mentioned he was blue because I was thinking what makes his silver color so enchanting. You think I would have recognized the blue color because Wilson is a blue and white parti, but wow, Racer's whole body, solid blue is just impressive. Loved the jump photo. Good luck with everything; great to hear from you.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Congratulations on all the good things. Racer looks great. I'm glad Lily mentioned he was blue because I was thinking what makes his silver color so enchanting. You think I would have recognized the blue color because Wilson is a blue and white parti, but wow, Racer's whole body, solid blue is just impressive. Loved the jump photo. Good luck with everything; great to hear from you.


He's actually kinda light for a blue. He has a half sister that's a silver & they're the same shade. Watching him change was very interesting. I have some pics on the blue poodle thread that show dramatic change from year to year.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson's brother is solid silver; Wilson is a light shade of blue, and white. This photo does show some of the difference though. I keep trying to get a photo when they are both shaved close; you can really tell the silver from the blue then.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazing! Congrats! Yes, I perfectly understand the struggle. Now you're on your way! Beautiful pictures, too. Thanks for sharing!

--Q


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! He looks magnificent on those jumps and in his modest ribbons.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I meant that ironically because the ribbons are HUGE and richly deserved.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations on a job well done. You've worked hard. The pictures are stunning. Racer is really athletic and gorgeous. Hope you stick around more. 

:clap2::cheers2::cheers:


----------

